# Resümee Enduro-Ride in Willingen



## Nuala (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich muss jetzt mal meinem Ärger ein bisschen Luft machen... Es fing damit an, dass wir zuerst mit den Männern gemeinsam die Heats fahren sollten, da fühlten wir uns schon ein bisschen so, wie die armen Kinder im Schulsport, die zuletzt in die Völkerball-Mannschaft gewählt wurden. Nicht gut! Na ja, mit viel Streiterei haben wir dann doch einen Frauen-Heat bekommen. Aber nun fing der ganze Ärger eigentlich erst an. Die Mädels von den Rasenmähern (Karen Eller, ect.) haben sich durch sehr unsportliches, unfaires Verhalten eine gute Ausgangsposition beim Le-Mans-Start (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le-Mans-Start) erkämpft. Ich weiß, es ist ein Rennen, aber auch hier sollte man fair sein! Wir hatten dann unsere Bikes in der ungünstigen 2. Reihe liegen. Dann gab es das Startsignal und zack, waren die Ellenbogen der Rasenmäher-Frauen draussen. Lisa und ich sind dann ziemlich unsanft auf dem Boden gelandet und kamen dann mit Nicole als letzte auf unsere Räder, konnten dann aber noch ein ein paar Plätze gutmachen. Na ja, auf dem Bergauf-Stück wollten wir zum Überholen ansetzten, da die Rasenmäher-Frauen nicht in ihre Cleats reinkamen... ging aber nicht, da sie uns nicht durchgelassen haben. Lisa hat dann noch gekämft und wollte beim Start in die FR-Strecke überholen, ging auch nicht,da sie von den Damen erst geschnitten und dann ausgebremst wurde. Auf dem FR war überholen dann auch nicht möglich, da sie zu zweit versetzt nebeneinander gefahren sind, aber dafür wie die Schnecken! Auf dem folgenden Bergauf-Stück waren sie dann natürlich klar im Vorteil, wir sind ja nicht so beinstark . Auf dem Zielstück nahmen die Rasenmähen wieder ein bisschen das Tempo raus. Schlussendlich belegten die Rasenmäher Platz 2-4. Ich bin dann noch im Ziel zu Karen Eller gegangen und habe mich dafür entschuldigt, dass ich evt. beim Start weh getan habe als ich über sie gefolgen bin (weil sie mich geschubst hat). Darauf meinte sie zu mir, dass sowas zum "Spiel" dazugehört und auch alles Recht sei um zu gewinnen... Kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass man sich unsportlich und unfair verhält 
Also Mädels, wenn ihr mal einen Technik-Kurs machen wollt, dann Finger weg von Rasenmäher-Kursen, die sind menschlich echt daneben!!! So, das war´s dann auch schon mit der Motzerei, schönen Tag noch


----------



## Twinkie (14. Juni 2010)

Sone Shice. 

Haste also gelernt: Nächstes mal schmeißte der einen Ast in die Speichen und überholst grinsend und unschuldig.   Vielleicht mußt Du noch ein bißchen Ruppigkeit trainieren...einfach mal schön unsanft am Hinterrad anklopfen oder die Ellenbogenschoner einsetzen...muahaha...das wäre ja was für mich. Wenn mich einer schubst...der wird einfach übergerannt. Drängeln will gelernt sein. Also 2011 ja keinen Körperkontakt meiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (15. Juni 2010)

also mädels so geht das nicht! dazu mal mein senf, als jemand der seit fast 20 jahren auf den rennstrecken unterwegs ist. wer im sport keinen wert auf fair play legt, der ist definitiv falsch.

bei jdm. massenstart rennen herrscht eine gewisse hektik und rivalität. natürlich kommt es gerade bei so 'engen bedingungen' wie in willingen zu kontakten. dass bleibt nicht aus. es ist aber ein erheblicher unterschied ob man schnellere fahrer absichtlich 'blockiert', behindert oder gar versucht per körperkontakt aus dem rennen zu 'boxen'. da hört der spass dann auf, da auch niemand abschätzen kann wie die bodenlandung ausgeht (verletzungsgefahr). *sollte* das team rasenmäher sich definitiv so verhalten haben, wäre es grob unsportlich. bei einem solchen 'spassrennen' wie in willingen wäre so ein verhalten erst recht völlig fehl am platz! 

by the way: auch ich wurde im finale in recht guter position ca. 200m vor dem ziel beim überholen so unglücklich am lenker touchiert, dass ich in die wiese unterhalb der teerstraße abbiegen musste. damit war das rennen gelaufen. ich unterstelle demjenigen aber keine böse absicht, vielmehr etwas unkoordiniertes fahrverhalten. allerdings hätte er erkennen können, dass ich bereits halb an ihm vorbei war....und fairerweise im ziel seine unschuld bekennen können ; das gehört sich so (zumindest für mich).
grundsätzlich ist schnelleren fahrern immer der vortritt zu lassen (wenn möglich), vor allem dann, wenn diese mehrfach die absicht des überholens (durch zurufen) bekunden. es ist doch absolut unsinnig schnellere fahrer sektionsweise auszubremsen, das eigene ergebniss wird definitiv nicht besser dadurch!

das rennen an sich ist spaßig, aber die modalitäten sind etwas fraglich.
die heats sind zu unterschiedlich besetzt, qualitativ wie quantitativ.
ich verstehe auch nicht warum man leute die ihren start 'verpennen' dann in einem heat am ende der vorläufe hinten dran starten lässt; das gibt es nirgends. wer zu spät kommt ...

wer heats mit 12 fahrern ankündigt, sollte dies auch so durchführen. wenn sich zu viele fahrer dafür anmelden, dann muss man eben begrenzen oder mehr vorläufe durchführen. das weiss man aber vorher. und da am renntag noch leute nachgemeldet haben ...


das finale ist mit über 30 leuten viel zu hoch besetzt. wer aus zweiter oder gar dritter reihe starten muss ist chancenlos. entweder man lässt weniger leute pro heat ins finale oder man muss noch zwei halbfinals fahren, was der sache meiner meinung nach zuträglicher wäre. im finale sollten dann *ALLE* fahrer die gleiche chance haben, sprich die bikes wirklich in *EINER REIHE NEBENEINANDER* liegen. denn der einlauf aus den vorläufen sagt nix über die schnelligkeit der fahrer aus, dazu waren die heats (wie schon geschrieben) viel zu unterschiedlich besetzt. hier würde letztlich dann nur die laufzeit jedes einzelnen eine faire aufstellung gewähren (nach fahrzeit).
die vorläufe sollten natürlich auch aus gründen der chancengleichheit gleich besetzt sein. in einem heat mit nicht einmal 10 fahrern ist es natürlich einfacher als in einem heat mit über 20!

hier besteht erhebliches verbesserungspotential! auch beinem funrennen sollte es soetwas wie fairness und chancengleichheit geben, und das immer! andernfalls macht sport (oder besser rennen fahren) keinen sinn.


----------



## Nuala (15. Juni 2010)

@onkel_c: wenn du im finale vom enduro-rennen warst, dürftest du gesehen haben, wie zwei von uns auf dem bauch lagen... und du hast recht, fairness ist absolute pflicht! die gewinnerin des rennens hat übrigens zu recht gewonnen, da hatte keine von uns auch nur geringste chance dran zu bleiben, die war so was von flott berghoch 
ein massenstart muss aber nicht immer mit so viel geschubse verbunden sein, bei der trek bike-attak hatten wir auch einen massenstart (über 600 leute) und da war´s recht friedlich!


----------



## MelleD (15. Juni 2010)

Da haben sich die Mädels von den Rasenmähern ihrem Namen alle Ehre gemacht... alles weggemäht, was geht ...
Sowas zeugt einfach von schlechter Erziehung und Angst, man könnte verlieren. Hab ich keinerlei Verständnis für.


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Juni 2010)

Worum ging´s denn eigentlich? Um Geld? Um Sponsoren? Um Punkte? Oder "nur" um Spaß, den wir Hobbyradsportler haben wollen und sollten, auch und gerade in Rennen?  

Mir ist es im Rennen eigentlich egal, wo ich starte, sofern man mich überholen lässt, so wie ich es auch bei Schnelleren zulasse - immer! Und wenn ich eben auch mal ins "Rough" ausweichen muss. 

In diesem Sinne: Fair geht vor!


----------



## Nuala (15. Juni 2010)

es gab was zu gewinnen, aber was weiß ich gar nicht, uns ging´s nämlich eigentlich auch nur um den spaß . punkte gab´s auf jeden fall nicht. und um sponsoren wahrscheinlich auch nicht, der kommentator wusste noch nicht mal, dass frauen starten und sogar einen eigenen lauf hatten...


----------



## onkel_c (15. Juni 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> @onkel_c: wenn du im finale vom enduro-rennen warst, ....



war ich nicht, aber im herren finale . in diesem fall ist es aber egal ob mädels oder jungs; die regeln gelten für alle gleichermaßen, ebenso wie fair play mit allem was daran hängt.

aber in lenzerheide 'raucht' es auch schon mal. da ich auch dort schon öfters gefahren bin und auch top 10 und 20 platziert, kann ich dir versichern, dass auch dort 'hart gekämpft' wird, auch mit kontakt - aber unfair habe ich persönlich dort noch nicht erlebt, hingegen beim megavalanche schon öfters, leider. korreliert vielleicht auch mit der anzahl der starter.


----------



## Nuala (15. Juni 2010)

@onkel_c: bei den frauen gab es nur einen lauf und der war vor den finals der männern... ihr habt hinten gestanden, wir standen aufgereiht für den start und so´n fiffi, der auch in den finals war, hat die ganze zeit blöde sprüche gekloppt.


----------



## L0cke (24. November 2010)

sers,ich habe ein kleines Vid vom Enduroride, die Damenwelt ist auch bissel drauf  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10359

Ich persönlich fand das Rennen auch etwas unorganisiert, letztes Jahr war es aber in manchen Dingen noch schlimmer.
Was ich dieses Jahr aber mehr erlebt habe ist die fehlende Fairnes, ich musste obwohl wir nur 12 Personen waren in meinem ersten Lauf aus der zweiten Reihe starten, obwohl ich gebeten habe etwas zusammenzurücken, das erste Rennen selber ist dann schlussendlich gut verlaufen, im Finale hab ich dann hinter einem Fahrer von Giant gehangen, (der im Vid mit dem orangen Bike), ich hab den auf der Freeride mehrmals angeschrien, und zwar ordentlich, der hat aber nie Platz gemacht, irgendwann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr und bin hinter ihm hergefahren und habe dann auf der Straße angegriffen.
Von einem Teamkollegen gab es ähnliche Dinger unfaire Dinfer, er hat in einer Gruppe im Finale festgehangen und sein Hinterman ist im dauernd ins Bike gefahren (das kann echt bös Enden!!!)...irgendwie haben manche einen an der Klatsche glaub ich...

Das Finale war auch echt überfüllt wie schon gesagt wurde, hier wäre echt Nachbesserungsbedarf z.B. mit einem Halbfinale, jedoch hätten sich  dann der Enduroride und das Wheels of Speed wahrscheinlich überschnitten.
Andere Lösung wäre gewesen, das nur der beste oder die besten 2 weiterkommen, was aber auch wieder Nachteile mit sich gebracht hätte...
die ganze Sache muss noch ein bischen verfeinert werden, mal schaun wie es 2011 läuft...

Der "fiffi" wie du es so passend sagst ist übrigens Nino Antic gewesen, hat den Mund echt extrem weit aufgerissen und einige haben auch noch dazu gelacht, fand ich echt unschön sich so peinlich aufzuführen, Balzgehabe/Muskelspiel der allerletzten Sorte..

ganz rechts isser...
http://www.bikeinside.de/images/bik...enduro-ride-100613-10MW8211-MathisWienand.jpg


----------



## L0cke (24. November 2010)

p.s. hier sind die auch Damen beim Start zu sehen 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7187


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (24. November 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> Der "fiffi" wie du es so passend sagst ist übrigens Nino Antic gewesen, hat den Mund echt extrem weit aufgerissen und einige haben auch noch dazu gelacht, fand ich echt unschön sich so peinlich aufzuführen, Balzgehabe/Muskelspiel der allerletzten Sorte..
> 
> ganz rechts isser...
> http://www.bikeinside.de/images/bik...enduro-ride-100613-10MW8211-MathisWienand.jpg



ja, ganz schön peinlich der herr... ich tippe auf eine narzistische persönlichkeitsstörung mit ausgeprägtem hang zur selbstüberschätzung. na ja, der muss bestimmt irgendwas kompensieren. die anderen jungs haben ihm wahrscheinlich als er klein war immer die förmchen im sandkasten geklaut und darüber isser bis heute nicht weggekommen...


----------



## L0cke (26. November 2010)

hrhr, ich glaube du hast Recht , er hat ja die Damen auch darauf hingewiesen in welche Richtung sie dann fahren müssen, evtl ist er bei seinem ersten Run in die falsche Richtung losgefahren und ist nur ins Finale gekommen weil sich die anderen Biker vor lachen nemmer auf ihren Rädern halten konnten und er so Zeit hatte sie zu überholen


----------

